# Why ss5 rear bags on mkvi



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

I noticed a few mk6 guys are going with ss5 rear bags, I was wondering why the ss5 rather than the slam series or other bags?


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

choey said:


> I noticed a few mk6 guys are going with ss5 rear bags, I was wondering why the ss5 rather than the slam series or other bags?


Probably because they're $75/ea vs whatever the Slams cost. I've been reading up on rear bags for a while & it seems like the SS5s are a great value. You'll have to get D-cups (or similiar...).


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

because showcar.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> because showcar.


:thumbup: thanks but was looking for something a little more informative


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

like do they not rub or something or just the cost effective


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Im going with them because they cost SO much less (not a deal breaker) and I felt that the slam series werent worth the extra $ over them. They also lift higher and require less cutting.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

luke wl. said:


> Im going with them because they cost SO much less (not a deal breaker) and I felt that the slam series werent worth the extra $ over them. They also lift higher and require less cutting.


Awesome Thank you, and I will be going with them since that is what the cool kids are doing


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

Also, and correct me if I'm wrong because I have the Air Lift performances in the rear, but I don't think you have to do much to the nipple with those, besides being inexpensive. I know with mine they just went on, but the slam series I think you have to chop the nipple off.


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

i'm not sure if there's a new revision out for the rear air lift's but when i was researching (a few months back), that seemed to be the case. there was some fabrication work to get the bags to fit without rubbing, etc. (cutting the nipple was one of the required tasks, IIRC) personally, i'd rather pay extra for something that fits perfect and doesn't involve any permanent "modifications" to my car which is why i went with bagyards


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

I just did the rears on my MkV with air lift performance rears.

You have to to shave the 'nipple' on the control arm to have the bags sit flush to the arm. It wasn't very clear in the instructions so I had to call up a friend to bring a grinder and shave the 'nipple' about .5"/


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

Hm, my buddy did my install with the performance rears on a mk6. I was there for most of it, but I don't remember any nipple shaving going on. Maybe, as I wasn't there one day.


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey to answer your question I had xl rears and blew them from rubbing, then bought the air house 2 rear bags and they rub too, I'm buying the ss-5s no because there are known to not rub the inside of the control arms when riding at low psi. :beer:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

choey said:


> :thumbup: thanks but was looking for something a little more informative


:laugh:

These bags are double bellowed. They'll take on added weight to the car better than the Airlift XL's (fat chicks getting in the back), etc. They also won't rub as mentioned before me but you'll have to run the dcups to make them work...unless you have modified LCA's.

I run them on my car and love them but they do ride a bit harsh..


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

air lift rear bags rub against the control arm and pop quicker


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

tonytalksalot said:


> Hey to answer your question I had xl rears and blew them from rubbing, then bought the air house 2 rear bags and they rub too, I'm buying the ss-5s no because there are known to not rub the inside of the control arms when riding at low psi. :beer:


 Thanks man :thumbup:


Squirrel Nuts said:


> :laugh:
> 
> These bags are double bellowed. They'll take on added weight to the car better than the Airlift XL's (fat chicks getting in the back), etc. They also won't rub as mentioned before me but you'll have to run the dcups to make them work...unless you have modified LCA's.
> 
> I run them on my car and love them but they do ride a bit harsh..


:laugh: I can stand the harshness im sure I would rather have something that will last a bit longer and no rubbing



hussdog426 said:


> air lift rear bags rub against the control arm and pop quicker


 :heart:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

hussdog426 said:


> air lift rear bags rub against the control arm and pop quicker


Not if they're installed correctly.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

eurotrsh said:


> Not if they're installed correctly.


:thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

eurotrsh said:


> Not if they're installed correctly.


Can you explain? What do people do wrong that causes rubbing? What can be done to prevent airlift rears from rubbing?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

choey said:


> I noticed a few mk6 guys are going with ss5 rear bags, I was wondering why the ss5 rather than the slam series or other bags?


Less expensive, Double bellow, less chance of rubbing, uses D cups (nice brackets), all in all its just a better option


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

98DUB said:


> Less expensive, Double bellow, less chance of rubbing, uses D cups (nice brackets), all in all its just a better option


Thanks ordered me and set of d-cups and the ss-5s. hope to be ordering/choosing a management within the next week :thumbup:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

airlift slam series rear bags are a poor design, they are tapered when no air in the bag, when air is in the bag its the same diameter from top to bottom, their thinking was it won't expand as much at the bottom then the top, which was wrong, 

They sit in the control arm on mkv/vi 

with SS5's and D cups, the bag will now sit on top of the control arm instead of inside it where it can rub the spring pocket, and cause a blown bag issue. The bottom d cup will raise the bag above the control arm. 

SS5's are compatable with D cups along with just about any of the Slam Specialites bags and Air House bags 

plus those bags are way better quality and they're coulvated bags unlike airllift slam bags which are a sleeve bag.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Minor_Threat said:


> airlift slam series rear bags are a poor design, they are tapered when no air in the bag, when air is in the bag its the same diameter from top to bottom, their thinking was it won't expand as much at the bottom then the top, which was wrong,
> 
> They sit in the control arm on mkv/vi
> 
> ...


Thank you man, you answered it and explained it perfectly :thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Everything Minor_Threat said is absolutely true. But if you were to go with XL's as long as the bag is centered in the control arm it will avoid it from rubbing. 

That and you save a few bucks going with SS5/D-Cups.


----------

